# Where did your dsf nickname come from?



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

Seeing as we have a great member base with so many weird and wonderful screen/nicknames I was wondering how you decided on your screen/nick name for the forum?

Mine is because I love making people smile and mostof my family call me Loubie or Lou =) 

What about you?


----------



## Emzi (Mar 14, 2011)

When I was younger my dad use to call me Emzibaby Chips n Gravy - Yorkshire thing lol and all my friends call me emzi or em so i just used my name


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

Emzi said:


> When I was younger my dad use to call me Emzibaby Chips n Gravy - Yorkshire thing lol ......


haha love it!!! i think loubie comes from a nursery rhyme though its spelt differently...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> haha love it!!! i think loubie comes from a nursery rhyme though its spelt differently...



Loubie Lou was Andy Pandy's girlfriend in the children's TV show 'Watch With Mother' in the 1950s and 1960s  Andy used to keep her in a box! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPVcxzVD5A

My user name is fairly obvious - I'm a Northerner from Yorkshire!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

My user name comes from my two dogs,

Ellie is my German Shepherd

Jones is my German Shepherd/Corgi cross


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll give you 3 guesses.....


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

It is the shortened form of my Christian name.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 14, 2011)

Insulin Type and Age when created.............

Once I had graduated from the DAFNE course we were told about the website and forum available for the DAFNE graduates, this was my registration name there, once settled I quickly found here and naturally thought it should stay the same.............


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

hehehe these are brilliant =) x

n no idea caffeine_demon  x


----------



## scanz (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is part of my surname, Scanlan - Scanz. I've always been into computer games and it was originally thought of when I played Counter-Strike on the PC many years ago. Has stuck since for pretty much everything on-line. Not quite as interesting as some people's i'm sure  lol


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, I'm pretty boring, this is the only forum I'm a member of where I use my real name.


----------



## casey (Mar 14, 2011)

My real name is Bev but when i registered i noticed there was already someone called Bev, so to save confusion, i decided to use my granddaughters name, Casey.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

casey said:


> My real name is Bev but when i registered i noticed there was already someone called Bev, so to save confusion, i decided to use my granddaughters name, Casey.



ahhh good thinking Bev/Casey =D


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 14, 2011)

casey said:


> My real name is Bev but when i registered i noticed there was already someone called Bev, so to save confusion, i decided to use my granddaughters name, Casey.



So - what happens when your granddaughter wants to join?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 14, 2011)

I was once called dizzydi from a work colleague bout 10 years ago and I kinda liked it it in a ditsy way so used it for my original hotmail account and then fastmail account and then for here.

ps the funny thing is i aint dizzy at all lol or at least i think not


----------



## KateR (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine's my real name or at least the shortened form, the long one being Katherine. I use the name Tattymarmet on some forums which is all my little cousin could manage when trying to say Katherine Margaret.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 14, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> Seeing as we have a great member base with so many weird and wonderful screen/nicknames I was wondering how you decided on your screen/nick name for the forum?
> 
> Mine is because I love making people smile and mostof my family call me Loubie or Lou =)
> 
> What about you?



err ... dsf is another group  Diabetes Support Forum

my mother's maiden name is now in all passwords, nicks etc with various numbers attached.

might begin to change it though, user names and passwords are vulnerable if samey.


----------



## casey (Mar 14, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> So - what happens when your granddaughter wants to join?



LOL, i did not think about that. Her name is actually Casey - Jay so perhaps she could just use the Jay half.


----------



## macast (Mar 14, 2011)

this is a great thread 

my forum name is the first 2 letters of my 3 names on my birth certificate


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is just too obvious i should not even be replying to this 

i cant stand my full name and i aint oo  keen on steff either so steffie was the natural choice


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi I called myself Catwoman because we have 3 Cats, Sonny, Harley and Pebbles, the 76 is my door number  Sheena


----------



## Copepod (Mar 14, 2011)

My signature explains what a copepod is - invertebrates are grossly underestimated


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 14, 2011)

I have had so many nick names over the years it seemed simpler to just use my proper name. My father in law was the only person to ever call me sharoline and hubbys neice was the only person to cal me catroline and edna is the only person who calls me mavis so I stuck with my real name for here.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was called Robster as a sort of joke at work for a while. It became my log in name and 65 is a number that represents my year of birth. 

Rob


----------



## twinnie (Mar 14, 2011)

well i am a twin and twinnie was my nickname at school


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

haha I get called twinnie by my twin xx


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine's a bit boring (first used in 2002 on Email Discussions); "Robert" is my first name and "FM" is the email service I'd just discovered, which, being still small enough to provide personal service, was great back then -- of course, now it's one of the big corporate players (owned by Opera), it's not nearly so great anymore, but the nick has stuck).

I've also used "korax1214" when the "@" is not allowed (Korax, from the Latin _corvus corax_ "raven", is the final boss of Ravensoft's _Hexen_; and the "1214" was added by the old MyDeja service because Korax was unsurprisingly already taken); recently I've also used "evilbunny" (going for cuteness and irony) and "Randu Slicker" (based on the second half of Asimov's _Second Foundation_ -- it would probably be against Forum rules to explain further).


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 14, 2011)

My grandma loved tea (where I get it from) and she said she was like a teapot  89 is the year I was born and 10 is the year I joined the forum


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Loubie Lou was Andy Pandy's girlfriend in the children's TV show 'Watch With Mother' in the 1950s and 1960s  Andy used to keep her in a box!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPVcxzVD5A
> 
> My user name is fairly obvious - I'm a Northerner from Yorkshire!



Which part of Yorkshire?

Mine is very boring its my name and year of birth


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 14, 2011)

every body that doesnot remember my name call me graham's mum they always remember graham


----------



## D_G (Mar 14, 2011)

D_G stands for diabetic girl......as i couldnt think of anything witty at the time of joining


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> My grandma loved tea (where I get it from) and she said she was like a teapot  89 is the year I was born and 10 is the year I joined the forum



My sister was nicknamed a tea tank as she went through a phase of drinking a lot of tea.


----------



## Cate (Mar 14, 2011)

I just used my name  it's short for Catherine, but I only get called that when I'm in trouble


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 15, 2011)

macast said:


> this is a great thread
> 
> my forum name is the first 2 letters of my 3 names on my birth certificate



Hmmm ....so what are we guessing ?
Margaret/Mary   Carol/Catherine   Stones/Storey/Strong ????


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 15, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> haha I get called twinnie by my twin xx



Also a twin, but we called each other twindle and twindletot........


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was little I wanted to be a fufferfy (butterfly) when I grew up.  That gradually became flutterby - and there you have it.  I was a funny little girl, my cousin (Steven) became TaTa and I couldn't say house properly so when we visited him we went to TaTa shah!!  I haven't changed much!!


----------



## runner (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was first diagnosed as being diabetic (T2 at first)  I went into a frenzy of healthy eating and started running.  When I went onto insulin, I found excercise had some wierd and wonderful effects on my BSs, so joined the forum to find out more about the relationship between exercise and BS/insulin control - hence used the name 'runner' as it was my chosen form of excercise at the time.  A bit of a misnomer now, as haven't run in ages....  Perhpas 'chicken' would have been more appropriate in more ways than one


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 16, 2011)

silentassassin = my homage to assassins creed (the video game)

1642 = last use of the longbow in an english battle during the english civil war. Can't for the life of me remember which battle it was though as its 1am and I can't be bothered to go trawling through history books while I wait for my sugay tea to kick in and so I can go back to bed

I'm babbling.


----------



## Alan S (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine is pretty obvious; my name is Alan Shanley. But the nick did go through some changes.

When I was first diagnosed and joined usenet's misc.health.diabetes I was Big Al. A few months later after my waistline got smaller I changed it to "not so big Al" on alt.support.diabetes  Then for several years I was Alan, T2, Australia.

When I was invited to post on dLife I had to post my real name so I've not bothered hiding it since. Now I'm Alan S, or some variation of that, on most of the forums I am on.


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm  i wonder why i am called what i am????     (its better than Jabba!!!!!)


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 16, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Mine is pretty obvious; my name is Alan Shanley. But the nick did go through some changes.
> 
> When I was first diagnosed and joined usenet's misc.health.diabetes I was Big Al. A few months later after my waistline got smaller I changed it to "not so big Al" on alt.support.diabetes  Then for several years I was Alan, T2, Australia.
> 
> When I was invited to post on dLife I had to post my real name so I've not bothered hiding it since. Now I'm Alan S, or some variation of that, on most of the forums I am on.



I remember you from my own time on the diabetes newsgroups.  (You may remember me as "korax1214".)  I've long since ditched the newsgroups as they tend to be trollheims (all sorts of artificial-sweeteners-are-deadly-poison nutcases (if aspartame in particular were one-tenth as lethal as the kooks would have us believe, we'd all be long-dead by now), other health nuts, and that "Christian" spammer whose only contribution was to flame others (his Bible, if he even has one, is clearly missing the passage which says "judge not, lest you be judged") and who was too dumb to realise that his "Christian" spam was not rejected by others because it's "Christian" (or his idea thereof, to be exact) but because it's *spam*); web forums are much better, as such undesireables can be (and are) locked out.


----------



## newbs (Mar 16, 2011)

Boring really - my surname is Newberry and I often get called Newbs.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Mar 16, 2011)

when i became a diabetic, my friend (also called rach) gave up sugar and choc with me (it didnt last long for both of us!) and we called ourselves the sugar free rach's..


----------



## TheSugarLump (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a terribly sweet tooth and I'm a bit of a lump! lol


----------



## Alan S (Mar 17, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I remember you from my own time on the diabetes newsgroups.  (You may remember me as "korax1214".)  I've long since ditched the newsgroups as they tend to be trollheims (all sorts of artificial-sweeteners-are-deadly-poison nutcases (if aspartame in particular were one-tenth as lethal as the kooks would have us believe, we'd all be long-dead by now), other health nuts, and that "Christian" spammer whose only contribution was to flame others (his Bible, if he even has one, is clearly missing the passage which says "judge not, lest you be judged") and who was too dumb to realise that his "Christian" spam was not rejected by others because it's "Christian" (or his idea thereof, to be exact) but because it's *spam*); web forums are much better, as such undesireables can be (and are) locked out.


G'day Robert

I must admit I had forgotten korax1214, but I'm glad to meet you again.

I have only this year finally left the usenet groups. I was being stalked and harrassed and decided it wasn't worth my time any more. But before that usenet was a wonderful source of good information.

I was usually able to killfile the trolls and other kooks quite successfully and I learned a great deal from various people over the years such as Jenny Ruhl, Annette, Jennifer, David (then Rick) Mendosa, Jim Hartmann, Old Al, Quentin Grady and many others. Unlike most cyberspace denizens I managed to meet many of them personally in my travels, including all but Jennifer and David of those named.

The lack of moderation was both a curse and a strength. Yes, you had the trolls but it also meant that any claims made were always strongly (sometimes rather impolitely ) challenged which led to a lot of valuable information and cites appearing in the rebuttals. Sadly, like vynil records, its usefulness has passed.


----------



## RachelT (Mar 17, 2011)

Can i apply to be a sugar free Rach? Not that i'm very fond of being called Rach, but since it's an established thing i've happy to oblige...

Erm, yes, i'm Rachel T, and the T stands for Torode. A very interesting surname from the channel islands (not that my family has been channel islanders for three generations ) and before anybody asks, i'm not related to the TV Chef... well, possibly but very distantly.

I'm occasionally known as Oddball (after the character in Kelly's Heroes, awesome movie, i was also known as Moriarty at one stage....), or Toledo Wombat. Since several other people have admitted to been inspired by computer games, i'll tell you, it was inspired by the Metal Gear Solid series, which i love but am very very bad at playing.


Rachel


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine is because that's all I ever seem to do, just muddle through, hence muddle thru for short. Takes me ages to get the hang of all this computer stuff and I've still not mastered the ins and outs of my mobile. It's even worse now that I ended up being upgraded to Wins 7 which I hate but never mind I'll just MUDDLETHRU.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2011)

Hazel is my name

No imagination!!!!!


----------



## elliebug (Mar 18, 2011)

My friends used to call me elliebug, i honestly have no idea why, maybe cos i'm little? I'm not imaginative enough to think of my own nickname!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

elliebug said:


> My friends used to call me elliebug, i honestly have no idea why, maybe cos i'm little? I'm not imaginative enough to think of my own nickname!!!



And a very cute name it is


----------



## elliebug (Mar 18, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> And a very cute name it is



why thank you


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 26, 2011)

My username is a bit of an old family joke. My aunt (mum's lovely sister) used to call me Pollyanna because I've always been a ' glass half full' kind of person. One family Christmas when I was about 14 my Gran (dad's Mum, lovely but always a bit dippy) called me Blythespirit. We all looked at her a bit confused and she said, well it's some film or other!  Laughter and jokes about Mrs Minniver followed, but thinking about it afterwards I realised that as Blythespirit can mean a Happy Soul it could be the grown up version of Pollyanna.

 My main family nickname is Tink and that goes back to me going to a fancy dress party dressed as Tinkerbell when I was 4 or 5. I'm told I insisted on wearing the costume till it fell apart. I'm Tink on another forum but remembered the other nicknmame when I joined on here. XXXXX


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 26, 2011)

to be completely honest my forum name is actually my name just with an added a.
so my name is infact Estella


----------

